# Graphtec Craft Robo CC200 Carrier Sheet and smaller material



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

Took some pics of our CC200 carrier sheet showing how you can cut smaller pieces of material that wont span the roller width...



















The cutter comes with this carrier sheet which can hold up to a standard page size(8.5" x 11") if you need to cut paper without backing or sticker material smaller than the roller width. The cutter itself can cut up to an 8.5" x 39" piece. If you have something longer than 11" and more narrow than 8", you can make a custom carrier sheet out of clear plastic and 3M re-positional adhesive spray. Can also refresh the tack of the adhesive on the sheets with this.

somegeek


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats a super good tip somegeek, how do you like your machine? Thanks 

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey one question how thick is that plastic? did you get it from tap? thats 2 questions huh duh


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

Got that tip from the UKScrappers forum.

I like it. It's for my wife's scrapbooking and maybe some t-shirt/sticker/paint mask vinyl cutting. Haven't used it much yet. Just cut a few airbrush stencils and some vinyl stickers. My wife digs on it for her scrap booking. Like what we see so far! My wife wanted a Cricut but after doing some research I got her this(no cartridges!).

somegeek


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

plan b said:


> Hey one question how thick is that plastic? did you get it from tap? thats 2 questions huh duh


This came with the cutter. The UKScrappers board has a bunch of posts regarding these carrier sheets and custom carrier sheets. Do a forum search of titles only for 'carrier sheets' and you'll see a bunch of posts.

Imagine this is something Tap would carry or could get. If I had a caliper I'd take a measurement. :/ I do have a spark plug gap tool... Hmm... brb...

somegeek


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

The plastic sheet is .017 thick. This doesn't include the yellow paper with adhesive on it. You could just as well use the .017 plastic w/ the 3M repo spray.

somegeek


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for that,, didn't know there was a big scraper forum, have you tried cutting any vinyl yet?


----------



## somegeek (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not a scrapper but that one is a good one. Conversed with the folks over there when I was looking at cutters. They also have a template area you can request access to with some really need stuff to cut (boxes, cards, etc).

I've cut some small vinyl pieces with it and it cut them fine. I've not used it extensively and I'm a noob so take that fwiw. 

somegeek


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for showing this tip! 

I have to admit, I still think it's better for t-shirt decorators to buy a plotter like the CR Pro CE5000-40, but it's good to know that you can use scaps with this plotter if you know what you're doing.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Because the carrier sheet is so thick, I haven't tried anything like Magic Mask yet. I did however find that I can purchase a twin pack of Cricut carrier sheets* locally for less than I can find single sheets for the CraftROBO/WishBlade. I cut the CriCut sheets down to the correct width in a paper cutter, not too concerned about them being too long.

*PS. I found these at Hobby Lobby


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We use Magic Mask for transfers. It's a little stickier than I'd like it to be, so it's tough to get the paper backing of transfers off of it, but it is only 5 mil thick, much thinner than the carrier that I see in the first post here.

I haven't heard of CriCut, tho I have looked for possible carrier sheets at Michaels to no avail. They do have hobby cutters there, too, but if they sell carrier sheets for them, I couldn't find them...


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think in ACmoore they sell carrier sheet for cricut.


----------



## printme-a-tshirt (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am looking for solutions to cut my heat transfer printing in small pieces. And it seems like I found what I am looking for with carrier sheet. Does anybody know what is the highest temperature that carrier sheet can be used under? can it be used with JPSS in printing T-shirt? (i mean press it hard in the temperature from 200 - 300 degree Celsius?)

I'm a fresh guy so I think there are a lot of things that I can learn from you all.


----------

